# Keets



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Atwoods had a bunch of chix and keets.. I like the detail in the coloring of the guinea babies. Thought I'd share...


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Is a Keet just another word for guinea?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes sir guinea-keet, like a chicken-chick. Just a baby.. The colors at that age are really pretty..


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> Is a Keet just another word for guinea?


Young guinea, much like chick and chicken.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Oooo ok.....


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, I love guineas at this age. I have a few of my own roaming around.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

MatthewBK said:


> Wow, I love guineas at this age. I have a few of my own roaming around.


What colors do you have? We had a bunch growin up off & on, but haven't had any in 6 years at the new farm. I am seriously contemplating it now.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I have Pearled, Pied, and Lavender. 

Guineas are great for getting rid of bugs such as ticks, so if you have a lot of ticks normally I would highly suggest getting some guineas.
But, as you should remember, they are noisy creatures. I have never met a guinea that wasn't almost always making some sort of noise.. So be prepared to deal with LOTS of noise. 
Also, in my experience they are not very good mothers. This is the first year that I haven't taken away their babies. Normally if I don't take away their babies they all get eaten by something. But this year the WHOLE flock is looking over the keets. It's working pretty good too, because I wasn't even able to get close enough to grab 'em.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Matthew, would you post photos of the hen and keets? I would love to see that. Tx!


----------



## muranofarms (Oct 8, 2012)

Awwww! So cute! I love their little faces.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What adorable little babies!  Thank you so much for posting pic Cogburn.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

No problem.. I like to share what I like with like minded folk.. ;^)


----------

